# Long Lasting Wellies Needed!



## thehorsediva (21 February 2011)

I need some wellies that will last longer than 6 months!  During the last few years I have been through numerous Hunters and I last tried Rockfish Rider wellies.  These are now filling with muddy water every time I walk through a puddle.  I don't care how much they cost I'd just like some wellies that last- any suggestions please?!


----------



## pearlygirl (21 February 2011)

Le chameau are brilliant wellies. My first pair lasted about 5 years and were so comfortable too. I have just got another pair, and wouldn't even look at other brands as I loved them so much.


----------



## appylass (21 February 2011)

I love my muck boots. My first pair are six years old and still going strong but the tread has worn down so I had another pair two years ago and they are still great too. They have the enormous (to me ) bonus of keeping my feet toasty warm no matter what the winter throws at me!


----------



## Zerotolerance (22 February 2011)

I too would recommend Le Chameau - bit pricy but well worth the extra cost!


----------



## Brownmare (22 February 2011)

Another vote for Muck Boots  and they have the bonus of being guaranteed for a year so you can get a new pair if they die before then!


----------



## SusieT (22 February 2011)

Go for some farm wellies with a steel toe from your local farm shop, £20- 30 and should stand up to it.


----------



## Scottish_Miss (22 February 2011)

Muck boots derwent or whatever the name - heavier ones - mine are 2 year old and as good as new. Cosy too which I need and can hack in them.
about £55 new


----------



## misterjinglejay (22 February 2011)

I had the same problem, and so splashed out on a pair of Ariat Mudbusters. Only had them a month, but so far so good. I've had cheap wellies start leaking within a month before!!


----------



## katherine1975 (22 February 2011)

Another vote for Le Chameau. They are expensive but I've had mine for 8 years and wear them everyday - no signs of wearing out yet!


----------



## Maesfen (22 February 2011)

Countrywide Hunter look-a-likes, about £25.  I'm on my second winter in mine.  Nowhere as comfortable as Hunters but perfectly adequate and you won't spend all day in them like I do mine; mine are on at least 12 hours a day.  I'll only need a new pair next year as the soles wearing smooth.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 February 2011)

Muck boot Derwent or Avon are good to -20 which was fab with all the snow and they have a tread that doesn't seem to slip on ice


----------



## MissMoo (22 February 2011)

katherine1975 said:



			Another vote for Le Chameau. They are expensive but I've had mine for 8 years and wear them everyday - no signs of wearing out yet!
		
Click to expand...

Same here!!


----------



## nikkimariet (22 February 2011)

Another vote for Le Chameau!! I've had mine for about 6 years now they get worn everyday! xoxo


----------



## Sprout (22 February 2011)

I have Aigle neoprene lined wellies and they are brilliant, last a long time and keep my feet toastie warm.


----------



## woodlandswow (22 February 2011)

Sprout said:



			I have Aigle neoprene lined wellies and they are brilliant, last a long time and keep my feet toastie warm. 

Click to expand...

same!! 6 years mine have lasted me.. and half the price of lechameu .. £!00


----------



## Steeleydan (22 February 2011)

Another vote for Le Chameau Ive had with and without Neoprene linings and they are all ok.


----------



## juliette (7 March 2011)

woodlandswow said:



			same!! 6 years mine have lasted me.. and half the price of lechameu .. £!00
		
Click to expand...

I've worn out Aigle ones (worn holes in the sole) but it did take a year. I now have La Crosse ones and they are very comfy, warm and have an excellent sole. No holes yet and this is the 2nd winter i've worn them!


----------



## Mugsgame (7 March 2011)

woodlandswow said:



			same!! 6 years mine have lasted me.. and half the price of lechameu .. £!00
		
Click to expand...

Aigle Parcours Iso - without a zip!  Amazing.  Never had cold feet, not worn more than an average pair of socks in the winter - got these in 2006 and they have only just cracked - they get a lot of wear from me!  The squidgy sole lost some bounce in the last year or two - but still comfy and warm!  

Might need a slightly larger size though.  I tried them on in Countrywide and then sourced cheaper on the internet!!


----------



## Fairy Dust (7 March 2011)

Do Dubarrys count?? They are a much better investment... none of my wellies last longer than a few months are are never very comfy!


----------



## lhotse (8 March 2011)

Lowther wellies. I brought mine for £15. They are made by Hunter as their economy model, and they have already outlasted my last pair of 'new edition' Hunters, and are still going very strong!! At £15 a pair, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## L&M (9 March 2011)

For the first winter in years I have got through the season with just the same pair!! Although I hate the original hunters and go through them within months, invested in a pair of Hunter Balmorals. They are a totally different design and have a neoprene lining so are lovely and warm - another bug bear I have with the hunter originals. They are still going strong now and have high hopes they will take me through next winter too.

The only negative thing I would say is that they come up big, so with only thin socks on are a bit loose, so if I bought them again would go a size down.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (9 March 2011)

Ariat Mudbusters for me. I've worn mine practically every day (not all day!) for the past 7 years and they're still going strong!


----------



## rossiroo (9 March 2011)

Le Chameux, they are the only wellies that dont give me back ache, and they are waterproof three years on.


----------

